# Just picked up and have some ?'s



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey guys, i just picked up a 91 kawasaki bayou 300 4x4 and i'm looking to put a plow on it, theres a shop around here thats putting up a special...$460 for a 50" Moose plow and a 3000lbs winch...is that a solid deal or no? And i was wondering what tires have you had the most success with.


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

that sounds like a good deal.. Is that with the mounting hardware and installed? Also what kind of winch?


----------



## jbalzola (Nov 6, 2009)

The deal includes all the mounting hardware and the push tubes, the winch isnt specified.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If it's a Warn winch it sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

My first ATV was a Bayou 300 4x4. Good machine, pushed a lot of snow with it. I only had a 48" blade on it which was too small. I also put taller mud grip tires on it which helped.

Like others said, it doesn't sound like a bad deal but it depends on the winch.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

if it is a warn winch that is a really good deal.


----------

